
What Are People Working on in Coffee Shops? - dthal
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tristan-de-montebello/what-are-people-working-on-in-coffee-shops_b_10052588.html
======
HoopleHead
I think most of them are working on looking like the kind of person whose job
is hipster enough to allow them to work in coffee shops

